# Benefits of a commercial walk-behind?



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Is the quality of cut just as good or better compared to a high-end rotary mower like a Honda or Toro Timemaster?

What kind of maintenance is required?

Should I look at stand on or walk behind?

Should I buy used or get from a dealer?

I'm looking at the JDWG32A 32 inch walk behind. I have iron fences separating my yards that have narrow gates. I'm not particularly interested in digging up the posts and moving them, so I have limitations of probably around 36-inch mower decks.

I have slopes on the lawn (one slope in particular) as well as the previously mentioned gate restrictions, so a zero-turn likely won't fit my needs as I've read anything less than a 42 inch zero turn is a waste of money.

@ericgautier was hoping you could weigh in.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

> Is the quality of cut just as good or better compared to a high-end rotary mower like a Honda or Toro Timemaster?


IMO, cut is better compared to what I had before. Had the Toro 22" and JD LT160 42" tractor. To be honest though, I did like the cut from the Toro 22" (my brother has it now and likes the cut from it as well). However, you will notice the power from the walkbehind when your lawn ever gets away from you and you are cutting more than 1/3. Not to mention the time it takes for you to mow. 


> What kind of maintenance is required?


So far, I've only done basic maintenance. Oil filter/oil changes, spark plugs, air filters and blades. I haven't had to change the belts yet. Unit has plenty of grease fittings. Manual recommends to check them weekly, but, since we are not using this commercially I hit the zerk fittings usually twice a season.



> Should I look at stand on or walk behind?
> Should I buy used or get from a dealer?


Depends on your budget. My budget, when I got mine, could only afford a used one. *IF* I ever upgrade, I plan on getting a stand on one.



> I'm looking at the JDWG32A 32 inch walk behind. I have iron fences separating my yards that have narrow gates. I'm not particularly interested in digging up the posts and moving them, so I have limitations of probably around 36-inch mower decks.
> 
> I have slopes on the lawn (one slope in particular) as well as the previously mentioned gate restrictions, so a zero-turn likely won't fit my needs as I've read anything less than a 42 inch zero turn is a waste of money.


I looked up the JDWG32A and that is similar to what I have... floating deck and belt drive. I love the floating deck for the ease of HOC adjustment. Just be aware that with the belt drive, the reverse is an "assisted" reverse. Meaning, when the transmission is in reverse, the operator has to pull the unit backward to "assist" with the movement of the unit. This is true for mine, not sure if that is true for the JDWG32A. I don't ever shift the transmission to reverse on mine. There is a "neutral" position on your grips that allows you to pull the mower back easily. That is what I use to turn/reverse at the end of my pass.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Maybe @chrismar can chime in too.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks @ericgautier that helps a lot.

So is it difficult to reverse with the belt-drive walk behind? I had also looked at something like a Toro hydrostatic, which has those levers that go forward/reverse for each wheel. That seemed pretty nice. I guess that would be similar to an Exmark Turf Tracer


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@Ecks from Tex here's a video to show how I reverse... take note at the end of my runs.. (turn slightly, put controls to "neutral", pull back.. go..) once you use it often, you get the hang of it.






If you are talking turf tracers, those are hydro drive and they have powered reverse. I coudn't afford one of those at the time. If I could have, I definitely would have gotten one. :thumbup:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Belt drives hate three things, mowing across slopes, reverse, and wet grass/weather. If you can mitigate all that, they cut great, have tons of power, and will last you a long time.

Hydro walks are phenomenal on slopes, reverse and turn like a champ, and don't shiv a git about wet weather.

Standers come close to a hydro walk in performance. I don't care for them on slopes. But they take up less room in the garage (or on a commercial cutter's trailer, which is their main reason for existing.) and you don't have to walk.

One other thing with walk-behinds - controls. Pistol grips are standard but can be hard on your knuckles if you mow near fences/walls. Toro t-bar is a love it or hate it kind of thing. Better on hydro than belt. Exmark ECS is the gold standard. Simple, works, very comfy. Patented. Be prepared to pay a premium for anything Exmark.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Belt drives hate three things, mowing across slopes, reverse, and wet grass/weather. If you can mitigate all that, they cut great, have tons of power, and will last you a long time.


Is this true for non-commercial self-propelled mowers as well? And by across, do you mean up and down slopes, or the other way? I have never used a self propelled mower.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Green said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Belt drives hate three things, mowing across slopes, reverse, and wet grass/weather. If you can mitigate all that, they cut great, have tons of power, and will last you a long time.
> ...


Across slopes - not up and down.

The slopes thing applies to just commercial walk-behinds. Your average 21/22" self-propelled mower does just fine on slopes, especially if it is rear or all wheel drive.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Agree with the others. I've got a 36" bobcat walkbehind. It's a belt drive with a fixed deck. I would have gone larger but I have a few nasty slopes in the backyard. It cuts great and handles tall and wet grass without blinking an eye. My Honda would blink so much in those conditions it would basically be napping.

As far as maintenance, it's pretty easy, so far. Sharpen the blades a few times a year. Usually when I'm changing the HOC. Oil changes are as easy as a car, if not easier. Zapping the zyrks with some grease every few months is also quite trivial.

If money were no object I would have gone with a hydro and a floating deck, but those increase the price pretty substantially.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> Is the quality of cut just as good or better compared to a high-end rotary mower like a Honda or Toro Timemaster?
> 
> What kind of maintenance is required?
> 
> ...


i just recently upgraded my mower to the JD WG32A this spring and i have zero complaints/issues with it. i bought mine used (only had 30hours) from tractorhouse. if you can find one you will love it.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

@MasterMech @Green @jha4aamu thanks for y'alls discussion that gave me some pretty good insight!


----------

